# Anyone from the Phoenix area?



## sg4145 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello all,

I'm a new member here. I specialize in Motorsports Event photography. I have an event coming up in the Phoenix area the weekend of Oct 28-29 that I need help with. I need a couple of shooters, so if anyone is interested please drop me a line.


Thanx,


Mac Fosmire
PhotoMagic Photography
www.photomagic-digital.com
972-429-9196


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 16, 2006)

Sounds like fun, but I already have plans that weekend.  Good luck!


----------

